# if you had to have only one.......which would you keep?



## peedenmark7 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am debating on whether or not to sell my Jotul firelight DV.

It's a '99 enameled green and is in good shape, downside being no blower.
I purchased it last fall for dirt cheap and considering all of the good things I've read about this model, I felt it would be a great heater for the dead spot/side in our home.  I've yet to install it but the 40k btu's was a big draw for me.

My hang up is that our main LP heater is a  32k btu Lopi Berkshire with soapstone and a blower and we simply love it , and I believe even though it throws less heat than the jotul, another Berki would be more than enough for the area we plan to heat. The jotul is also a bit larger than the berki so the space versus the bang for the buck is weighing on my mind..


All of that said, If you had the choice would you :

A] Install the jotul and make do with got ?

OR  

B] Sell the Jotul and matching hearth, buy a good used '06 Lopi in cast iron finish  no blower or soapstone and have a couple hundred bucks left over ?

I am kind of stuck, and almost feel as though I am over thinking this?

Forum thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2011)

I take it that '06 Lopi won't sit around waiting for you forever?  Do you have a buyer for the Jotul? 

I say run the Jotul and see what you think.  W/ that stove as a gas unit, you aren't going to hurt the value by giving it a test run yourself.  

pen


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I take it that '06 Lopi won't sit around waiting for you forever?  Do you have a buyer for the Jotul?
> 
> I say run the Jotul and see what you think.  W/ that stove as a gas unit, you aren't going to hurt the value by giving it a test run yourself.
> 
> pen





Yes on both questions. You've pretty much summed up what I was  thinking .


----------



## Fake coal burner (Oct 24, 2011)

Try the stove you have now. You can always sell it later on. Cam you add a blower to the stove?


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 24, 2011)

Depending on the serial number range the answer is yes and no.  In my case by number I can, but I have been told by several who own these stoves that i'd be fool to spend the $350 for it as the stove really doesnt need it.

I  have one bad log in the set  [slight peeling]and those are no longer available  from jotul which sort of bugs me.

Other than that the stove is like new. The previous owner bought it new around '98-ish and ran it only 3 winters out west.

We've decided to keep it and eventually hook it up... For what I paid for it, I couldnt begin to replace it with anything comparable.


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2011)

Good luck.  They certainly are attractive units.  Doubt too many people other than yourself would notice that peeling log.

pen


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 25, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Good luck.  They certainly are attractive units.  Doubt too many people other than yourself would notice that peeling log.
> 
> pen



I know... plus there are 7 other logs and the one that is peeling is the upper most right one and is fairly small... looks out of place in the set, but I'd like to replace it all the same.


----------

